# GUANGZHOU | Guangdong Business Centre | 376m | 1232ft | 60 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.gzsfjz.com/page132?article_id=6


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 杰瑞米阳光


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks nice. Where's the plot located?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that diagrid :grass:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

The seventh shape said:


> Looks nice. Where's the plot located?


Ok this is sandwiched between the Guangzhou Convention Center and Canton Tower in Pazhou district. This is part of an absolutely MASSIVE project to build a new CBD for Guangzhou and will have over 60 new buildings between 100-380m in height (by my count). You can see the area here:










Possible heights:


















































I sometimes visit this very area when I go to Canton Fair and the hotel I stay in is right next to the SW corner of the construction area. Last time I was there in March there were a couple new buildings up like this one:










But for the most part the entire area has either been razed or undergoing piling construction as you can see in google maps. This is (apparently) the site of the 380m tower in April:










I think the obvious reason for this new CBD is to support the exhibition center and Canton Fair, but I have no idea when it will be completed! I'm guessing at least 2022.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Any news about the other supertall plot? We should open a thread as soon as they release sth specific about it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

new cbd for guangzhou :banana::banana:

observation: some building to the east at the island are concluded


lawdefender said:


> Pazhou East


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Any news about the other supertall plot? We should open a thread as soon as they release sth specific about it.


What information do you have about that? Are you referring to the other 300+m buildings in the diagrams I posted? Because those photos are several years old and I don't know if all those heights are final. 

By the way here's another good view of the site from Canton Tower:
2017.3.2


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

the scale of these projects is just incredible.


----------



## Focalor (Sep 4, 2016)

z0rg said:


> http://www.gzsfjz.com/page132?article_id=6


Is it just me, or this towers looks very much like Ilham Tower?


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Is doesnt look like it but definitely gives you the feel


----------



## altasia (May 6, 2015)

robertsieg said:


> Possible heights:


^^
It's crazy to say cause anywhere else this would be insanity to just plan this, but looking at these heights its a bit disappointing for the location this has within Guangzhou.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

This one doesn't have the cutout sections, but there is definitely a resemblance between them.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-15 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-03 by 广州爱出色

375,5 m ?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 20 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 10 by a84243062


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 05 by a84243062


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 杰瑞米杨光

I am not sure, is this the 376m tower plot?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ First picture is of the plot. Also next door a 320m tower is being prepped.


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

By 1987on from Gaoloumi





































By 海珠仔 from Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I see a subway station being built there, is it the line 11?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

or line 18?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

line 18, station 琶洲西区 (Pazhou West)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^
this source says Pazhou west station will have transfer to Modiesha station line 8    
Line 18 (Guangzhou Metro) - Wikipedia


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Pazhou West CBD render


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

By _ *artpoprism.







*_
By _*marcozh.
















*_


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by pennylin

2020/06/09














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 杰瑞米杨光

2020/06/14














*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like Guangzhou ICC, is already about to rise :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kimpyng

2020/6/16





























*

















*













*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kimpyng

2020/06/18














*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, we can see the elevator shafts


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh looks like I was wrong. I thought the building starting was ICC with 320m, but looks like the the tallest is ahead of construction and ICC is still a hole in the ground :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

06.24 by me. I was expecting to not be able to get a look from ground level, but it isn't too bad actually.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

can't wait for them to join Tianhe lightshow 😂🤣


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
they are too far away to make much of an impact though. They will look great by themselves, but they are in an awkward position to really be part of it.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 天上种的菜

2020/06/27





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by天上种的菜

2020/07/06














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kimpyng*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

upper left corner. hardly visible...


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 20200901

2020/12/11*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **用镜头记录世界*

*2020/12/26



























































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right   
















GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Guangzhou Pazhou Urban Plan location: Pazhou is a island located at the south bank of Pearl River, opposite to the Zhujiang New Town CBD, GZ International Financial City and GZ Second CBD. Total area : 15.13 km2 Pazhou divided into 3 section: West section, Middle section and East section...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 天上种的菜












































*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

This parking garage is coming along nicely. Ha


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the tallest parking garage in the world 😁 😁


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by happy30080338

2021/01/10














*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

After this construction stage this building will fly


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

"They paved paradise and put up a parking lot"


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 炸鸡的咸鱼














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup

2021/01/18



























































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot can be seen at background to the left  
















Guangzhou / Canton - China


by 鳴智之見 on 500px by 鳴智之見 on 500px by 鳴智之見 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup 2021/01/31












































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


300 m building and 220 m building proposed in Yuzhu Area(GZ second CBD) on January 29th, 2021, everyone turned their attention to the new land Plot of the Huangpu. The two commercial land plots located in the Yuzhu area south of Huangpu Avenue that were successfully sold, two 200-300-meter high...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup 26-28 feb





















































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by xianghu9999027 2021/03/10





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via ZCYGroup

81 000 kg steel














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-14 by Owen__Zhu


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup



























































*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pure steel no concrete?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> pure steel no concrete?


CTBUH has no information on this, unfortunately. But all-steel builds seem to be rare in China.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm guessing it takes longer to build the way?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **大家姐*

*


















by ZCYGroup
























































































































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The gigantic parking lot grows!


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I've said this before but they tore down paradise and put up a parking lot. But seriously it looks like a rocket platform.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ZCYGroup 2021/04/08





























*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> The gigantic parking lot grows!


In my country parking garages are concrete pre cast. LOL


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 杰瑞米杨光 from gaoloumi 2021-4-9


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 建筑迷@冰蓝八妾 from gaoloumi 2021-4-15


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by Owen zhu from gaoloumi 2021-4-23


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic
















GUANGZHOU | Fosun Southern HQ | 230m | 48 fl | 36 fl | U/C


2020-10-20 by 用镜头记录世界




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **chuenglaps*

*2021.05.09 












































*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-16


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **杰瑞米杨光*

*2021/05/31
















*


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

mmmm am I wrong or this one is particularly slow?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it can be slow, but, please, developers, don't put on hold


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its just a super complex base. Should be regular construction now.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by ZCYGroup from gaoloumi 2021-6-8


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-6-14 by dengjunying


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yesterday from CT observation deck


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a nice diagram 
















GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Guangzhou Maritime Museum open to public : June of 2021 One of the most distinctive and competitive advantage resources in Guangzhou's history and culture for more than two thousand years is the birthplace of the ancient Maritime Silk Road. The Maritime Silk Road sprouted in the Shang and...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **大家姐* *6.24






















































*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-19 by ZCYGroup


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-02 by 杰瑞米杨光


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Zaz965 likes trussed buildings


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 牛肉面 from gaoloumi 2021-8-12


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-12 by ZCYGroup


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-03 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-9-19


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-23 by chuenglaps


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-06 by DavidIsco


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the most gorgeous parking garage shaped building in the world


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

广州日报：《广州市数字经济促进条例（草案）》提交审议_广州市人大常委会网站


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

rising slowly but surely....


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guangzhou / Canton - China


by Min铭皓 on 500px by Min铭皓 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-15 by 读读书杀杀猪


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-19 by dengjunying


----------



## Dude254 (Jul 20, 2015)

This one is going up so rapidly!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 24 by chuenglaps


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-30 by dengjunying


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

The cranes attached to the edges of the structure are really impressive!


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The main structure almost reaching 150m

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-11-9


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The render of the project ground floor


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

guangzhou is boosting again


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 14 by 聊天鬼才 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

The idea of that open "Lobby" is very impressive.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 摩天GZ via 大家姐 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-02 by chuenglaps


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by DavidIsco from gaoloumi 2021-12-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by delson from gaoloumi 2021-12-26


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by 天上种的菜


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

"world's tallest parking garage"


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by the way, there is another "parking garage" shape building that I like a lot: hanking center shenzhen  
















File:Hanking Center2021.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


> 2022-01-09 by 天上种的菜


One more from the same set. This indent in the facade is interesting.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings with steel frames on the facade 

by the way, there is also round edges


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo








by Liang hhhh on 500px


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

The Chinese Chicago... A river runs through it


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-26 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 

model of Pazhou West CBD


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A video screenshot of the steel frame structure rising seen from across the Pearl River.


https://www.ixigua.com/7059229455876948487?logTag=59dd545d24311d219971


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Guangdong Business Center!





Guangdong Business Center | 3D Warehouse


The Guangdong Business Center is a 375.5 m / 1,232 ft tall skyscraper currently under construction in Guangzhou, China. Construction started in 2018 and is expected to be completed in 2023. Upon its completion, the 60 floor building will be the world's tallest offset-core tower.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-2


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-15 by 天上种的菜


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Liang hhhh on 500px


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> The Chinese Chicago... A river runs through it


I think Wuhan might be a better fit for that title, although the cities are all too different for these comparisons.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Guangzhou and Wuhan both have skylines on both sides of the river, but I'd nominate Tianjin since its skyline actually straddles the river.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one day both guangzhou and wuhan will have a Coruscant skysline


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-24 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by BP.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by delson


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 9 by 用镜头记录世界 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-15 by delson


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-2 Yuzhu area of Guangzhou second CBD




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a another really nice aerial Xigua video screenshot showing this tower and others in Pazhou Island CBD. In this one, it's even better as we can see the names of all the recently completed under construction and planned skyscrapers in the CBD. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7078186780960227852?logTag=5364fd1485e2860dec72


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

So how sturdy is the thing? Is that concrete on the corners where the stair cases are?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Must be over 300 meters now


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 13:*








广州琶洲CBD日落夕阳风光 by 澄孜 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 16 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow I hadn't followed this thread for months, it's good to see it's grown so much


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@germanicboy, I noticed you haven't been following the skyscrapercity lately. 😁


----------



## VictorF (Apr 28, 2009)

The site has been silent and clean in the past two weeks since the lockdown. Quite a pleasure for who lives beside it ( 🤚 )

























Looking to the left of the last picture I see one or two other towers rising, what are they?


----------



## VictorF (Apr 28, 2009)

The area is still in a lockdown


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

So it’s on hold?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ No, Guangzhou and China is on their 157th Covid lockdown. Dumbass CCP still attempting a 0 Covid policy!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Munwon, @Victhor, how many weeks or months will last this lockdown in china?


----------



## VictorF (Apr 28, 2009)

The lockdown in the area has just been lifted last night. There didn’t seem to be any movement yet but there are the conditions to get back to work now


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

VictorF said:


> The lockdown in the area has just been lifted last night. There didn’t seem to be any movement yet but there are the conditions to get back to work now


thanks for the information


----------



## VictorF (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The main steel structure of the Guangshang Center project was capped

South Plus 2022-12-28 16:36

On the morning of December 28, the Guangshang Center project successfully broke through 339 meters and completed the capping of the main steel structure of the tower.


The project covers a total area of 6,909 square meters, with a construction area of 199,296 square meters, 5 floors underground, 61 floors above ground, and a building height of 375.5 meters. The total planned investment is 5 billion yuan.

As a pure steel structure super high-rise building with the highest design height (375.5m) in the country, the Guangshang Center project uses more than 50,000 tons of steel.

Up to now, the project construction has completed the installation of 49,000 tons of steel structures, a total of nearly 20,000 meters of on-site welds, and the hoisting of nearly 23,000 steel components.

It is reported that during the construction process of the project, the steel structure deepening design was combined with BIM to realize the sharing of model information, extending from the traditional "lofting out drawing" to the whole construction process. In addition, the project team cooperated with external companies to innovate and develop a trackless all-position crawling welding robot, which can move along the welding seam autonomously and automatically identify the welding bead. Compared with manual welding, the welding speed is increased by 30%.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by delson from gaoloumi 2022-12-28


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project name should be : 

广商中心 GUANGZHOU BUSINESS CENTER




广商中心 - 星河湾集团


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like the Chinese updates won't be coming in for a month or so now. That dreaded time of year again


----------

